# calculating



## seaflour (Mar 16, 2006)

What is the best way to determine how many small bites per person-

function is a cocktail party- halloween 8pm-midnite
heavy hor-d-
120 people


thanks-


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have always been told 6-8 pieces/person for heavy apps servng as the "meal".

At the same time, I ten to go heavy because i am always worried about having enough
pgr


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

4 hours.....

do it in stages...bring out some "new stuff later on"

well doesn't hurt to have stationary platters as well as passed bites.

I've got a women's halloween event that is running 2 hours.

Brie with cranberry goo
chevre bite crostini
seafood dip with crudites
chicken apricot (4" thin baguette) sandwiches
salmon with pumpernickle.

molasses cake
apple pie shots, passed

Women so lighter than a mixed crowd....but it is dinner time and they have access to the table for 1.75 hours.

So probably will go heavier than normal.....
small plates, buffet reception.

2 brie, 1.25 crostini pp, 1.5~ sandwiches....they are smallish and I'd rather have too many than not enough, salmon 2 qts, seafood 2 qts, 2 molasses cakes pp, 1 apple pie shot pp.

Again, I'd rather go heavy and eat nominal food costs than run short.....


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Shroom -
How many people? I am doing Brie with apple goo for a mixed group lunch 1 -1 1/2 hour access - mini open sandwiches, veggie crudite, variety of brownies - 75 people mixed crowd m,f & kids.

I need 2 Brie for set up to avoid crowd and was figuring very close to what you said, but trying to figure size of brie - looking for the 2 pounders.

Is this the halloween thing we were all looking at recipes for? No candy corn huh?
pgr


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

doesn't hurt to have a reserve.....2 should do it, if you question that have a backup in the cooler with extra goo.....cost is nominal, shelf life good....serve as sandwiches later for an appetizer at another event.

budget/guest count decreased, desserts were cut dramatically.

No candy corn except the sprinkled real ones for color.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Calculated really well for todays dinner. Love when that works!

Am making the same soup for the 3rd event this week... It is yummy & everyone raves about it, but i am getting bored! Think this is the last of this soup for this fall!

pgr


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what soup? curious minds want to know what's getting raves.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

For Curious Minds:

Roasted Fall Vegetable - Guess the next question is for the recipe??

Sweet Potatoes
Carrots
Parsnips
Rutabegas
Roast together

Garlic - Roast head whole

Leeks - saute in butter

Add veggies, except garlic, to leeks

cover in cider and cook till cider reduces by 1/2

add stock or water and herbs (i used sage, thyme and bay)

Cook about 20 min till hot and flavorful

Add mashed roasted garlic and cook 10 more min

Enjoy!!!
pgr


----------



## jjbbqguy (Jun 23, 2007)

That sounds really good.:lips:


----------



## cubana (Oct 20, 2007)

Is there any other food being served? If it is just cocktails and appetizers then count on 4-6 PP.for that many hours


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Also if it is that long - you could put out bowls of snacky stuff


----------

